# 9x20 lathe V belt problem



## Rise Of The Curtain (Feb 5, 2020)

So my brand new Gates 710mm V belt is cracking horribly. It’s brand new and has maybe 1 hour of use. Check out the photos and tell me what you guys think. I’m Holding off on contacting the seller until I get some of your opinions. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Nutfarmer (Feb 6, 2020)

Looks like it could have been slipping and over heated.Hard to tell from a picture.When you install the new belt check the condition of the sheaves,the alignment of the sheaves,and belt tension. Also make sure it's the correct belt.Good luck.Get her running and start making chips.


----------



## Alcap (Feb 6, 2020)

Is there any type of date stamped anywhere ?   I had some new belts ,  but old , that were in a hot environment in our service truck that when it was time to use had more cracks and splits then the ones I was changing lol   Maybe yours are  new but old  ?


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 6, 2020)

Awhile ago I had ordered a new belt for my 9x20 just to have a spare. Received it and decided to put the new gates belt on. Turn the lathe on and engaged the belt and snap,broke in half. Called the seller and he said oh must have accidentally sent a defective one. He said he had a bunch of defective ones so I asked him to replace the one with a good one and possibly throw in a defective one so I have a backup. Which he did. 
 That belt looks like it has multiple cracks in it which is odd for brand new. Check your alignment to eliminate that.


----------



## middle.road (Feb 6, 2020)

Old stock? 
I bought one for our riding mower last spring, lasted all of two minutes. dry-rot or whatever.
They have rubber in them and they can't hang around in stock forever. . .


----------

